# What is this color called?



## cattlecait (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't have a photo, but it was on a photo I saw of a wild mustang. The photographer called it gray but it had to have been more than just gray.

The mare's body was white but she had black points and a black mane and tail. She was very, very pretty!


----------



## TigerLilly (Mar 9, 2011)

A photo would really be helpful...
are you talking about something like dapple or brindle, maybe?
Where was the photo?


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's the photo, please not that I did NOT take the photo, but it came from the Cowboy Magic Facebook page.


----------



## patandchickens (Mar 10, 2011)

It is indeed a grey.

It is not uncommon for greys to retain a black mane/tail/points for some years after the body has gone to white.

Pat


----------



## country freedom (Mar 10, 2011)

Pat - could she be a grey buckskin or a grey dun, take a close look of her legs, am I seeing what's not there, zebra stripes right above the dark points, they're kind of faint, not bold.
Mare is beautiful.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 10, 2011)

Greying can happen to any color. Zebra stripes on the legs would indicate the presence of the dun factor; she could be a "dunskin" or grulla going grey. There is a variation of buckskin that is sometimes referred to as "buttermilk buckskin" that is very light, but its body is cream-colored rather than truly white, and the points usually have a brownish tinge.


----------

